# Bad Fiocchi Shells



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was pheasant hunting this morning and had a couple of easy misses I just thought it wasn't my day, I then missed again and I looked at three spent hulls and they were all cracked from brass to end. I took what I had left of that box and shot them at targets and they were all over the place. It looks like the wad is pressed in crooked, overpressed, or it is the wrong size wad. I am farsighted and didn't notice the shell deformation when I loaded it.

I always thought the Fiocchi golden pheasant was a premium load, now I am not so sure.

I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem, and looking for general opinions on Fiocchi shells.


----------

